# MTV True Life I Want the Perfect Body



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just curious to see if anyone tuned in. Kevin, the 19-year old attempting to be a pro strongman is an aquaintance of mine. We grew up in the same town and went to the same high school. He's a good kid and has made an incredible transformation. What did you all think.


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2005)

Haven't watched MTV in 15 years.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah, I think MTV should play more music.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice input dickheads


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 7, 2005)

boo hoo.

But no, I didn't see the show.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 7, 2005)

i've seen that show before. I remember watching a guy that trained like crazy to get ready for a BB contest but i am not sure if that's him. I saw it a while ago.


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Nice input dickheads


Thank you, thats the nicest thing I have heard all day.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 7, 2005)

That boy was a freak of nature. Strong as hell. He made a very huge almost unnatural gain in high school


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 8, 2005)

I haven't seen this one, but I would like to.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 8, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> That boy was a freak of nature. Strong as hell. He made a very huge almost unnatural gain in high school


Absolutely. He got real lucky, but has also been very dedicated since he began.  And his brother is about 5'5" and no more than 130 lbs.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I saw it today..i thought he did great coming in second beside men who were over 100 pounds heavier than him.

Vanessa


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jul 8, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> i thought he did great coming in second beside men who were over 100 pounds heavier than him.
> 
> Vanessa




agreed^^^^^


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Just curious to see if anyone tuned in. Kevin, the 19-year old attempting to be a pro strongman is an aquaintance of mine. We grew up in the same town and went to the same high school. He's a good kid and has made an incredible transformation. What did you all think.




I don't watch TV and if I do it is ESPN.  But someone told me this was going to be on so I tuned in.  It was great!  I think he did awsome and MTV did a good job covering him and showcasing him as a strongman.  I hope he does well in future contests.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn, I NEVER watch tv, and if I do, it's the news or sports of some kind. I just saw this show for the first time and it was really interesting. That one gal competed in her first fitness show and then graduated from Harvard with her Master's in neuroscience. That's just phenomenal. Geez, and Kevin became the youngest and lightest professional strongman in the U.S.


----------

